# Emperial Clown Loach



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

I got 5 from Mike and they ate right away just 10 minutes when I placed them in the new tank.
Here are two crappy pics. This guy looks like it's trying to blend in with the sand.

















Here is a vid of the loaches eating pellets.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow cool looking species!!!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

thefishwife said:


> Wow cool looking species!!!


Biggest loach in the world when fully grown and first ever in BC.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice comm lol! I saw a dorado in there too! Are those loaches predatory?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> Nice comm lol! I saw a dorado in there too! Are those loaches predatory?


yep they are predatory. that was a small tarpoon.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

good looking loach and tarpon!!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) I wanna watch it destroy an apple snail!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

how about one of these guys destroying an apple snail!? or going heads up with a big clown loach lol. hurry up earl and grow them this big. i have 5 more that im trying to grow out myself!!

cant wait until mine hits 12 inches and the stripes start to marble!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> =) I wanna watch it destroy an apple snail!


I will try to find some apple snails. a 28" won't have a problem destroying a whole bunch of them. It will more like just swallow them whole.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> how about one of these guys destroying an apple snail!? or going heads up with a big clown loach lol. hurry up earl and grow them this big. i have 5 more that im trying to grow out myself!!
> 
> cant wait until mine hits 12 inches and the stripes start to marble!


I can't wait too. Talk to fugupuff that it will take 2 years to get to 12-15". Which is not bad. Compare to regular clown loach that will take 25-30 years to get to 16".


----------

